# JD 111 and STX38 deck interchangeable?



## 55utilitysedan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 1982 JD 111 with a 38" deck. I just spotted a deck on Craigs list for an STX38 (yellow deck). Might this STX deck fit my old JD 111? I find JD's part numbers aren't the same but maybe it will bolt up ? I always like a spare.......:usa:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

55,
It might take a bit of doing. Try to pm grnspot110,and he may be able to tell you.


----------

